

My Year With Android - ojbyrne
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/11/05/my-year-with-android/

======
anguslong
"...if your life revolves around Google Web applications, the Android OS is
probably the best phone on the market."

This is true in my case -- MyTouch (awful name) is the bee's knees. Google
Voice and Apps for Domains makes MyTouch an efficient business machine. I have
cheap-minimal voice plan and no texting plan (do pay for data of course).
Texts and most calls via G-Voice. I get one-click access to email on the
go,all my office/cell/home lines forwarded to a single G-voice line,
transcribed voicemails (how did I live/work without this?), and full
calendar/tasks integration. Win-ish.

Don't love the T coverage, 3G is spotty, and no physical keyboard is a pain
for large-thumbed folks like me.

Cons aside, best phone on the market for my Google-integrated needs.

------
aristus
"... I manage to hit the “hang up” button while pulling it out; I wish that it
were a flip-phone design."

This is the number-one reason I hang onto my 2003-ish dumbphone. Is it
possible to make a decent smart flip-phone?

~~~
jrockway
Strange. I extract the phone from my pocket by grasping the thin side (which
does not have buttons) and have never pressed a button accidentally.

The "red button to hang up locked phone during incoming call" could be
considered bad design... but I guess you want to shut the ringtone off quickly
if you are in a quiet place. (My phone is set to go to vibrate as soon as I
leave my house. So this is not a problem for me... but neither is accidentally
hanging up.)

~~~
aristus
I use a lot of tactile clues. Probably that's because I'm clumsy and don't see
well, especially if I was asleep prior to the ringing.

I've used an iPhone, and it's frustrating that I can't easily tell which end
is up or silence the ringer (not hang up the call) without pulling the thing
out of my pocket.

